
SmartDec Scanner #1: Security Meets Usability - k1mushkaa
https://blog.smartdec.net/smartdec-scanner-blockchain-edition-security-meets-usability-59b2f88dc2f3
======
msbenighted
Does blockchain need "enterprise-level" at all? I mean, really serious bugs
can be found only by manual audits.

~~~
discovan
The thing is, auditors already use security tools as part of the audit, so do
developers. Now they will have a possibility to do it much easier.

Besides, when you have the tool that integrates with other developer tools,
you can embed it into the development process, which is a good security
practice.

So, the answer is yes)

